# Best Crossbow Broadhead



## albridges (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys earlier I asked which Bolt would be a best bang for my buck. So now of couse I have to ask what Crossbow Broadhead would be the best bang for my buck?


----------



## albridges (Aug 3, 2012)

Come on guys give me something.....Please

Looking at Shuttle T-Lock, Rage 2 Blade or NAP Thunder Head. Any Advise would be great.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 3, 2012)

Dropped a doe with a 2 blade rage last year in her tracks with crossbow. Used a fix blade (3blade) G5 Striker the year before to kill 11 point. I like both and both seem to have their advantages. Rage could have a malfunction with moving parts but makes a big hole. Fixed blades I used make small hole but are all together from shot to kill


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 3, 2012)

albridges said:


> Come on guys give me something.....Please
> 
> Looking at Shuttle T-Lock, Rage 2 Blade or NAP Thunder Head. Any Advise would be great.



I lost two hogs with Shuttle T-loc and decided to switch.  After a lot of research, forum reading, and you-tube video's, I decided to go with the new 100gr. Rage 2-blade crossbow broadhead. For a fixed blade, i would have gone with the Slick tricks or Excalibur boltcutter heads.


----------



## albridges (Aug 3, 2012)

I have heard a  lot of good things with the Rage 2 Blade. Has anyone used the G5 T3 Crossbow Broadhead?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Aug 3, 2012)

i can tell ya the rage 2 blades shoot like a field point outta my horton but the muzzys i have shot out of it i pretty much had to sight in to the arrow i was using....the others would be 3-4 inches in any direction....but muzzys were great on penetration even if shot was a lil forward into the shoulder


----------



## oldenred (Aug 3, 2012)

Slick trick grizz trick 2's shoot great out of em and leave some nasty holes!


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 3, 2012)

Shot the Rage 2 blade last year, they did really good. I'll be shooting some Thunder Head 100's this year mainly because I have a few of them from years ago when I bow hunted.


----------



## mark101 (Aug 4, 2012)

I really like the Redhead Gators.2"cut with rear deploying blades and no o-rings.Have killed alot of deer with this head.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 4, 2012)

j_seph said:


> Dropped a doe with a 2 blade rage last year in her tracks with crossbow. Used a fix blade (3blade) G5 Striker the year before to kill 11 point. I like both and both seem to have their advantages. Rage could have a malfunction with moving parts but makes a big hole. Fixed blades I used make small hole but are all together from shot to kill



The G5 striker is  also what I switch too when I was shooting my crossbow. I tried using the 3 blade thunderhead,but it just didn't have the accuracy as the striker did. And when it came to the machanical broadheads,I had way to many mis-functions.  IMO though.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 4, 2012)

the hog in my avatar, taken last year with the Ten Point crossbow using the Rage 2 blade. quartering away and passed through. he didn't run far either, and left a good blood trail to follow. heck he even ran TOWARD the truck....LOL can't beat that!

whoever up there said they shoot just like a field point is right, and you get a dummy broadhead to target practice with. it's made just like the real broadhead, only it doesn't open up when it hits. great for seeing exactly how it will fly


----------



## albridges (Aug 4, 2012)

Also looked at these. Has anyone ever used these?

Barnett Outdoors X Blade Expandable Broadheads 125 Grain


----------



## RoyJosh (Aug 10, 2012)

I really like how my excalibur bolt cutter fixed blades fly.


----------



## DrewDennis (Aug 10, 2012)

Muzzy 4 blade 100g on mine.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 10, 2012)

I Personally use G5 Montecs sharpened to "no more arm hair sharp".  takes a while sometimes, to get the technique but now that there sharp, there scary sharp, and they fly great... i take two arrows, one field point and one montec... shoot the field point at 20, 30, 40, or 50 yds, then shoot the montec at it i'm replacing a fletching.... i've destroyed too many arrows that way..... it entirely depends on your setup however what bow have you chosen?  what arrows?


----------



## albridges (Aug 10, 2012)

Barnett C5 Wildcat Crossbow, Carbon Express Surge 20'' Bolts, G5 T3 Crossbow Broadhead.

Got the Field Points shooting at a quarter size group out to 30 yards.


----------



## hunt6x6elk1 (Sep 4, 2012)

the bear in my avitar came from a NAP Spitfire 85 grain 3 blade, LOVE them, You get what you pay for


----------



## t8ter (Sep 4, 2012)

Grim reapers r number one seller around here for crossbows.Mathews editions spring is rated up to 450fps.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rage 2 blade X bow head


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Sep 4, 2012)

4 balde 100gr Muzzy's


----------



## Realtree Ga (Sep 5, 2012)

I shoot the Grim Reaper 2" whitetail specials out of my Predator.  Huge exit holes.


----------

